# Why are there no dogs listed from the western US?



## DoggieDaddy (Jan 5, 2007)

Kind-of a silly question, but I notice that there never seem to be dogs listed from west of (roughly) Illinois. Does this website/forum only cater to people on the eastern seaboard/eastern US in general? This is a legitimate question and not a troll attempt. If someone might answer me (and also point me to a site where dogs from further west/midwest are listed) I'd be much obliged.

Thanks!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

There was a forum started not too long ago to try and address this very problem. Please feel free to pass on the information and also to join!

http://www.gsdwest.com

There are members from this board on there also. Everyone is trying really hard to try and get the same network going in the west and southwest as there seems to be in the other parts of the country.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey Kris...was just going to post the same








I'm over there too


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

FYI:

A member who lives in Montana is looking for a possible 2nd GS and I found this site:

http://www.montanagsdrescue.org

They have alot of gorgeous GSs!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ask BlackGSD she is from Washington
(Siren)
She might know or know someone that does


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

Here is a rescue in Washington state.
http://www.washingtongsd.org/adopt.html


----------



## DoggieDaddy (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks! I'll check these out.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

DoggieDaddy,
If you go to http://www.gsdwest.com, you'll see a map that shows all of the rescues in the western half of the U.S., including the ones listed above. It's very helpful and has links to their websites.


----------



## jsmurray31 (Oct 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Mom2RugerHere is a rescue in Washington state.
> http://www.washingtongsd.org/adopt.html


Wonderul rescue! This is where I adopted Lexi and Tripper from.


----------

